# Buy heatsinks



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone know of a place I can go pick up heatsinks from? Or place that fab's aluminum plates? I dont want to order from the net, kinda need it right away.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

active surplus, on queen or steeles. 

In 'sauga any of the places at dixie/matheson.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

A1-Parts in Etobicoke by Sherway - you won't find the cheaper anywhere...

Steve


----------

